# cigar bands on soap



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone have a template to share? I am label-handicapped 
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

are you using mm molds if so I can send you a template.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I can send you a publisher document for my bar size. My bars are 1 inch thick, 2.5 tall, 3.5 wide.

Bethany


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

they are chunky little bars.
Like little MM bars 
3" wide, 1.75 " high, 1.75" thick.
I think if I have piece of paper in landscape it could fit four labels across, if I could make it work
I have my logo that Sondra made me to use, need to play with it more I guess.
I am really not good at this.
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

for MM a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11 only will hold 3 if you want I can set it up for you.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

would you Sondra please 
3 is fine, can you make it like the others so I can text box the scent?
thanks soooo much 
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep will do.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Sondra, I fugured it out but thank you for your offer. 
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH darn Becky I completely forgot. SORRY glad you figured it out.


----------

